# ***Youth Fair*** help needed!!



## kingfish (Sep 10, 2007)

We are in need of volunteers for this years Youth Fair. Delta Waterfowl is still putting it on but more so under the UWA name. Delta is more so Hosting it i guess you could say. however this is a UNITED effort by all. Delta and DU will be combining efforts on this as well. PLEASE if you have some free time and are willing and able to help..WE CAN USE YOU!!! with the down turn in the economy we have to really put our efforts together to pull this off!!! remember this is for all the youngsters!!!!

please get with me or Troy! We will be meeting on June 15th at FBWA. time approx 7:00 pm. please come and be on the commity.



Thank you,

Darin Noorda
435-452-1388

Troy Thompson
801-698-6467
mods, can you make this a sticky! - thank you!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Count on me to donate some more taxidermy. We need to make sure it goes to the kids though and not the kids dad...

I'll also see if my schedule will let me be there. Do you have a date yet?


----------



## Travis R. Bullock (Jul 25, 2008)

Let me know if I can help out from ND? (801) 891-1052


----------



## kingfish (Sep 10, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Count on me to donate some more taxidermy. We need to make sure it goes to the kids though and not the kids dad...
> 
> I'll also see if my schedule will let me be there. Do you have a date yet?


commity date: June 15, @ 7:00 FBWA
youth fair Date: September 12, 2009

love to have a taxidermy donation!!! and yes i agree it has be a youth's bird and not anyone else's. i think we can make that happen! thanks Tex.


----------



## kingfish (Sep 10, 2007)

Travis R. Bullock said:


> Let me know if I can help out from ND? (801) 891-1052


Travis, ill call you here in a bit when we know what were looking at as far as items. and a big thank you for your help and willingness...even though you moved outta here!!


----------



## Travis R. Bullock (Jul 25, 2008)

kingfish said:


> Travis, ill call you here in a bit when we know what were looking at as far as items. and a big thank you for your help and willingness...even though you moved outta here!!


Glad to help out the kids and ducks anyway I am able!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

kingfish said:


> TEX-O-BOB said:
> 
> 
> > Count on me to donate some more taxidermy. We need to make sure it goes to the kids though and not the kids dad...
> ...


I hope I'm back from my Montana sharptail hunt...


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

what kind of help is needed? any call for anything dog related?


----------



## kingfish (Sep 10, 2007)

Sprig Kennels said:


> what kind of help is needed? any call for anything dog related?


sprig,
i would like to see some dogs there... it was tried in the past and didnt go over as well as they hoped. but i think we will try again!!! one of the topics for sure on the 15th. if we need some dogs could we count on you????


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

why didnt it go over well in the past? i would think having a dog related activity at a youth waterfowl event would be like having cake at a kids b-day party. I did something like that at a DU event this past year and it seemed to go over pretty good and very well recieved by the kids.

keep me posted on your thoughts about the dog thing.


----------



## finlandia (May 26, 2009)

i can help though i don't know much i live in salt lake and i don't know were the fbwa is if you still want me just give me the perticulars and i'll be there


----------



## kingfish (Sep 10, 2007)

finlandia said:


> i can help though i don't know much i live in salt lake and i don't know were the fbwa is if you still want me just give me the perticulars and i'll be there


FBWA
Farmington Bay Wildlife Area. just at one of the building their is where we will meet. love to have you on board. its alot closer of a drive for you than me. heck im 20 miles from the boarder of Idaho. love to have you on board!!!

Darin


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

kingfish said:


> Sprig Kennels said:
> 
> 
> > what kind of help is needed? any call for anything dog related?
> ...


so why didnt it work out in the past?

can anybody come to the meeting onthe 15th?


----------



## kingfish (Sep 10, 2007)

Sprig Kennels said:


> so why didnt it work out in the past?
> 
> can anybody come to the meeting onthe 15th?


not sure why it didnt work in the past... but im sure troy will tell you why... and yes we are up for trying again!!!!

also yes anyone can come to the meeting!!! PLEASE come and bring your ideas!!!! love you have you there!!!!


----------



## kingfish (Sep 10, 2007)

See you tonight!! we need all the help we can get!!!!!

see you at 7:00pm


----------



## legironlander (Feb 6, 2008)

ok we are going to have yet another meeting for the youth fair , it will be at the traing table in layton at 7 pm for anyone who is still wanting to help us out o ya wed the 12th see ya all their Troy


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

is there going to be any more meetings before the youth fair? Its not looking too good for me to make it. i was planning on going tonight but work comes first unfortunately. keep me posted on the latest developements.


----------



## legironlander (Feb 6, 2008)

we are going to have another meeting on the 26 at 7pm at the traning table ,so anyone wanting to help out we will see you their Troy


----------



## kingfish (Sep 10, 2007)

We have GREAT news!!! its looking like we will have goose hunting opportunities for young kids available this fall! this will be for kids who want to get on some geese but dont have much of the chance. its still in the works! more info to follow!!!!

WAAHHOOO!!!!

a designated youth hunting area!!! private land and GEESE!!!! first of its kind in the state of Utah!


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

That's great news--those youth hunts are always a blast!


----------



## kingfish (Sep 10, 2007)

Gumbo said:


> That's great news--those youth hunts are always a blast!


yup a blast that can last the whole season!!! this property will be set aside for them. the ball is beyond rolling and its going to be really awesome!!!!!!


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

i have changed my username to the real deal. so if you have any questions regarding the youth fair and you want to PM me, just do so to this user name NOT the "kingfish" one.

thanks
Darin


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

If at all possible, one suggestion I have for the Youth Fair would be to get a couple of the portable toilets (like they have at construction sites) lots of women and girls there last year and a little more difficult for them to just "whip it out in the weeds".


----------



## gander311 (Dec 23, 2008)

Fowlmouth, 

Thanks for the input. We actually got a lot of feedback on that topic, rightfully so, after last year and that was one of the first orders of business we took care of for this year. We will have 2 or 3 port-a-potties out there this year, thanks to the kind donation of a local company!


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

When is the youth fair?


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

Gumbo said:


> When is the youth fair?


September 12th @ Farmington Bay.

It will start at 8 am.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Gracias.


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

I have never been to the youth fair before but I would like to take my nephew. What is the schedule? Should we bring our boats? What else can I do to help?


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

Jeff Bringhurst said:


> I have never been to the youth fair before but I would like to take my nephew. What is the schedule? Should we bring our boats? What else can I do to help?


schedule:
registration: 8-9 am
youth fair: 9-12 am
lunch and raffle: 12-1 pm
airboat and mudboat rides: 1 pm

we have asked the mudmotor association to bring some boats. hit them up to see if they need yours or not.

other than that, bring the nephew! if you want to help, we are short on $$ so any type of donation as far as cash goes is always welcome!


----------

